# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Έρευνα και ατομικές διαφορές (help)

## Haniko

Καλημέρα σε όλους και σε όλες :)

Χρειάζομαι την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας!

Τα τρία παρακάτω links αφορούν έρευνα με θέμα τις ατομικές διαφορές σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Τα ερωτηματολόγια έχουν συνολική διάρκεια λιγότερη από 10 λεπτά, υπάρχει ανωνυμία και η συμμετοχή σας με βοηθάει πάρα πάρα πολύ. Είναι σημαντικό να συμπληρωθούν και τα τρία ερωτηματολόγια :) Σας ευχαριστώ!

http://www.badania.aps.edu.pl/index.php/776955?lang=el
http://www.badania.aps.edu.pl/index.php/561442?lang=el
http://www.badania.aps.edu.pl/index.php/853886?lang=el

----------


## elis

Τι ειναι οι ατομικεσ διαφορεσ εξηγησε το λιγο

----------


## elis

Ενταξει το ειδα

----------


## jim7

Badania.aps?

----------


## Haniko

> Badania.aps?


Badania σημαίνει έρευνα στα πολωνικά και aps είναι τα αρχικά της σχολής :)

----------


## savatage

οκ Απαντησα και στα 3. Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## Ορέστης

Πληρωνεις διδακτρα σε αυτο το πανεπιστημιο; Τι εξετασεις εδωσες για να μπεις;

----------


## Haniko

> οκ Απαντησα και στα 3. Καλη επιτυχια!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## Haniko

> Πληρωνεις διδακτρα σε αυτο το πανεπιστημιο; Τι εξετασεις εδωσες για να μπεις;


Καλημέρα Ορέστη. Δεν σπουδάζω εδώ. Βρίσκομαι εδώ μέσω προγράμματος erasmus+ και είμαι τελειόφοιτη του τμήματος ψυχολογίας του ΑΠΘ.

----------


## Remedy

Κουτσοι , στραβοι , στον αγιο παντελεημονα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τη χειρολαβη ,του λεοφορειου
κρατουν επιμονα...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Καλημέρα Ορέστη. Δεν σπουδάζω εδώ. Βρίσκομαι εδώ μέσω προγράμματος erasmus+ και είμαι τελειόφοιτη του τμήματος ψυχολογίας του ΑΠΘ.


Ωραια φαση το ερασμους! Εχω ακουσει γινονται ωραιες καταστασεις οσον αφορα τη σεξουαλικη δραστηριοτητα, ειδικα στην Πολωνια. Θα ηθελα να ειχα παει κι εγω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αντι να παρακαλουν να ψωφισει η κατσικα του γειτονα οποιος θελει να κανει κατι ας το κανει

----------

